

Santa Tracker in USA will have fighter jet escort this year - ck2
http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2013/12/06/defense-official-defends-santas-fighter-jet-escort/

======
ck2
I really do not understand who the heck thought this was acceptable.

Brainwash those kids early and get them desensitized to war?

Why not have Santa go through a TSA checkpoint and require a grope check?

 _" military escorts for Santa are necessary given “the proliferation of air
defense identification zones."_

Are the freaking serious? Injecting politics into Santa for kids?

~~~
sp332
It also conflicts with the other statement: _While we track Santa around the
world, NORAD only provides escorts while he is in North American aerospace_.
Santa wouldn't have to worry about those zones over the USA and Canada.

